# Doing What they were bred for Photos post 'em



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

i was curious to see everyones dogs at work, i love seeing dogs do what they were bred for. so thought i would start this.

here are mine:
On Ducks:

























On Sheep:

































Wish i had cow pictures but we havent started cows yet but soon very soon i will.

/Amanda


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's mine. Kuma doing exactly what Pugs were bred for: cuddling and making his people laugh.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

so cute!!!!!


/Amanda


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks, Kuma's a champion snuggler and kisser, lol. Your dogs are beautiful, by the way. I love watching dogs herd.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Doing what she was bred for.. Guarding "castles"! ..She's not very good at it though. There is a target bag stuck in the tree outside. That's what she's barking at. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vga6Jzx9irs


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have lots of videos but no pictures sadly. I will try to take a few stills off my vids if I can.

UPDATE> 

here we go I was able to find one photo of hawk and I took some video stills of Kechara sorry for the horrible quality.



















Sheep collision


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

great pictures!!! and great video 
Erin- i love the one picture of kechara i have seen some dogs at my herding classes just body slam the sheep and when they do that we always say "if you cant move em body slam 'em" LOL
'

/Amanda


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

Tiberius was bred to pull a sled..but all he wants to do is play ball and sleep (which is why he is now a house doggie).


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

AWESOME THREAD!





































More if I can find 'em...


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXrtosPmtdY


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Loving all the pictures!!!!!


/Amanda


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

Redyre... that is AWESOME.

I love everyone's photos and vids, this is the kind of thing I just love to see 

I would love to show you some pics of my setters working but aside from George who is a very sharp guy, most of them can't hunt for anything more advanced than the best seat on the couch.


----------



## AnimalLover4Life (Feb 23, 2010)

I loved the pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Working dogs rule, but the cuddly ones are just as adorable


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

Awwww great dogs! 

Maltese were bred to be pampered, literally, breed's history: "Many similar accounts in ancient doctrine address the Maltese as an object of beauty and value. The Greeks erected tombs to their Maltese, and from the ceramic art dating to the 5th century innumerable paintings of the little dog are evident. Literary accounts detail Maltese maintaining a place of esteem and privilege in Royal households, a status the Maltese has maintained throughout history."

Deleted my pictures


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bah, my dogs don't do anything but run around, growl, bark, sleep, chase each other, wrestle with me, watch TV, and sleep.. 

I have lazy dogs.. Of course, my previous Shadow who passed on nearly two years ago, would carry grocery bags from the store, and he would help me take out the garbage. 

Not to mention, he'd love to go to the park and climb the sliding board. This one time when he was about 4 years old, I took him to the local park, and the moment he saw the sliding board, he charged ahead, pushed a few kids out of the way in his haste to go up the ladder. I was so embarrassed because I didn't think he would do that, and everyone in my city knew him as that "dog that loved everybody as long as you were friendly." 

But it turned all right in the end. The kids and their parents had a good laugh at him climbing the sliding board. Of course after that, I made sure to keep him on leash until I knew for certain there were no kids around. 

People loved him though.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Cherokee is a mutt of the finest sort so, he is good at lots of things but this is what he loves best:


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Boxing..


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Lucy at 8 weeks, after her introduction to birds









Lefty at 8 weeks of age









Viggo









Viggo


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Boxmein- Lol, your two seem to be exellent boxers

Wabanafcr- Wow, I didn't know puppies where trained to retrieve game at such an early age!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

very nice pictures of the maltese 

love Cherokee jumping over the rocks

The boxers made me laugh that is too funny!!!

i love those pups with the birds!!! so cute!!!!!!!! 



/Amanda


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

Blizzard said:


> Wabanafcr- Wow, I didn't know puppies where trained to retrieve game at such an early age!


They aren't really trained at that age...we want to see how they interact with the birds. I want them to be interested and not scared. I want them to mouth it and perhaps pick it up. If they seem very interested, I will toss it a short distance and see if they will retrieve it. I'm basically just looking for instinct at that age. 

Lefty, the puppy with the rooster pheasant, has loads of natural instincts and is a very driven retriever. Those characteristics are what I want to see in a retriever puppy. That is part of what makes them persevere even in tough conditions--they have to really WANT to do it.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

>


I LOVE this photograph. Love.


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

That is my Lucy, my little brown dynamo, sister to Shaina's Mira. She is a wild child, crazy for retrieving like her mommy, but loves to settle in my lap with a good bone, too. I wasn't going to keep her, but we decided we had to and are very glad we did!


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree, it is a very cute picture!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Cherokee is a mutt of the finest sort so, he is good at lots of things but this is what he loves best:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is some Pics of Chad doing what He was Bred for...









Guarding the Baby...(guard dog) 









Playing with the Baby--(Loyal Companion) 









Finding The Rodent...









In here....









Yep Found it....

That is a true Boston Terrier.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Deron_dog said:


> MegaMuttMom said:
> 
> 
> > Cherokee is a mutt of the finest sort so, he is good at lots of things but this is what he loves best:
> ...


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL (10 characters)


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

Ha ha Cute, Teagan is bred for hunting rodents and vermin, She has a really strong prey drive for it as well. So I am hoping this summer we will beable to get her into vermine hunting!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wonderful thread; wonderful shots!!!!! I am totally partial to the little puppy (is he a FCR?) with the bird feathers on his nose


----------



## Gladius270 (Jan 11, 2010)

That retriever with the pheasant pretty much made my night. Also some great looking Aussies in this thread.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

wabanafcr said:


> They aren't really trained at that age...we want to see how they interact with the birds. I want them to be interested and not scared. I want them to mouth it and perhaps pick it up. If they seem very interested, I will toss it a short distance and see if they will retrieve it. I'm basically just looking for instinct at that age.
> 
> Lefty, the puppy with the rooster pheasant, has loads of natural instincts and is a very driven retriever. Those characteristics are what I want to see in a retriever puppy. That is part of what makes them persevere even in tough conditions--they have to really WANT to do it.


What age _do _you train them at? Is it hard?
If you do have more pics, I'd like to see them sometime


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Awesome carting Rotweilers


Carting is like one of my favorite things ever!! I totally want to build a mini cart for Basil, because I just think it's so awesome. Your dogs are absolutely beautiful, and I'm loving the head halters as if they were drafting horses, lol!

The more and more I think about it, the more I want this dog right here, lol!









I would LOVE to own a Bernese Mountain Dog and get into some real carting. Plus, so far what I've read about their personalities seems like a perfect fit for me! Who knows, maybe one of these days I'll have one!

As for Basil doing what he was bred to do...










Now let's just pretend that my boyfriend's foot is the foot of a French king, lol!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Love everyone pictures  Keep them coming 

So i guess i will post milo herding ducks my two favorite runs that we have done he got High In Trial Aussie!!! Both Times 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV1h9OQnLjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wowvFAUMa5s

/Amanda


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I searched my photos and didnt find anyone worth posting. But I have video with Puddles doing a test phase for search and rescue. This was during a scenario search where our commander rode off on a 4 wheeler for 4 miles and we had to find him. No scent trail to follow. It was done by complete air scenting and Puddles found the victim first that day. Her fellow teammate "Sophie" a Bloodhound came in second! Bear with me..it is 5 short vids long.

http://www.youtube.com/user/itsmevonnie#p/u/4/MFYFGRVmpYs
http://www.youtube.com/user/itsmevonnie#p/u/3/7hWIHQE2nvM

This is where Sophie and Puddles were instructed to take different entrances into the swamp.
http://www.youtube.com/user/itsmevonnie#p/u/2/7P12St6AG18
http://www.youtube.com/user/itsmevonnie#p/u/1/Jd1NYYHU9iY

http://www.youtube.com/user/itsmevonnie#p/u/0/3EjzL-aWQmc


----------



## grendelboone (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's the English Pointer that my boyfriend and I share in action. Her name is Grendel. 









Proud of her pheasants...but too excited to stand still for a photo!

And most of the time we have trouble reminding her that she is off the job...









That's her in the left hand corner. She's pointing chickens. 









She points the caged birds for sale at PetSmart. 









Not quite a point, but a stock-still staredown with my rat. Haha!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

very cool pictures 




/Amanda


----------



## Washu (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, seems like some people here don't know a thing about taking care of rats. I hope you rat owners do some research and give those poor creatures a better life.

Sorry to go off topic, but I really care about rats and don't like to see them improperly cared for.


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Washu said:


> Wow, seems like some people here don't know a thing about taking care of rats. I hope you rat owners do some research and give those poor creatures a better life.
> 
> Sorry to go off topic, but I really care about rats and don't like to see them improperly cared for.


the only place i see a rat in the picture is with Grendel and she is just looking at the rat not causing it any harm, i am confused by your post???



/Amanda


----------



## Washu (Nov 14, 2009)

cherryhill said:


> the only place i see a rat in the picture is with Grendel and she is just looking at the rat not causing it any harm, i am confused by your post???
> 
> 
> 
> /Amanda


I see one where a rat is being kept in a hamster cage that is way too small for a rat, and I see another in a HAMSTER ball. That hamster ball can cause back issues for the rat. Rats require a lot more space than a hamster. I have no problem with dogs or even cats interacting with rats. I let mine interact with supervision all the time.

Edited to add: I'm not trying to sound mean or angry. I'm really passionate about animals, and I really would like everyone to do adequate research on any type of animal they decide to bring into their home. It is so the animals get the best life possible. Also, pet store employees aren't always knowledgeable about the animals they sell.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Washu said:


> I see one where a rat is being kept in a hamster cage that is way too small for a rat, and I see another in a HAMSTER ball. That hamster ball can cause back issues for the rat. Rats require a lot more space than a hamster. I have no problem with dogs or even cats interacting with rats. I let mine interact with supervision all the time.
> 
> Edited to add: I'm not trying to sound mean or angry. I'm really passionate about animals, and I really would like everyone to do adequate research on any type of animal they decide to bring into their home. It is so the animals get the best life possible. Also, pet store employees aren't always knowledgeable about the animals they sell.


The Rat in the Hamster Cage would be me, I geuss I should clarify which I did when I originaly posted those pics in the picture forum. Ray does not live in that Cage, Ray lives in a much larger cage at my sister's apartment. My sister was moving, and the Hamster cage was a much easier to move around, Ray was in that cage for about a day if that. So please don't tell me I don't know how to care for the Rat that was in my house during a move so his life was less stressful.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

RedyreRottweilers said:


>


I want to do that with my boy SOOOOOOOOOOO bad!!!!!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Terrible picture of pictures, but these are my labs as a kid hunting with me.


----------

